# USC got jipped!!(the refs sucked)



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

:******: i cant belive they lost, OK i know it was 3/4 there falt BUT the refs sucked one of the touch downs that texas scored Vince's knee was down and then he pitched it and another time USC created a fumble and they said it wasnt!!?!?!??!!

:beer: guess theres always next year :beer:


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeah they missed that call on Vince but the other play im assuming your talking about was a incomplete pass the whole way. 3/4 their fault???? Cant blame the refs for Reggie Bush's lateral? USC giving up 18 points in the 4th? Or how about Carrol electing to go for it on the fourth and 2 (at the TEXAS 45!!!!) with 2:13 to go. Blaming the refs is b.s. Texas #1 :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I was happy to see Texas win the game. :beer: 
USC sucks, they couldn't stop Texas all night. Reggie Bush is overrated. I think he's too small as a running back for the NFL. But somebody will throw a load of money at him. uke:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah i agree with the reggie bush thing


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> I was happy to see Texas win the game. :beer:
> USC sucks, they couldn't stop Texas all night. Reggie Bush is overrated. I think he's too small as a running back for the NFL. But somebody will throw a load of money at him. uke:


  Can't force myself to root for team named after condoms!!

Glad to see Texas win all the marbles.


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

Bush is actually taller than most NFL running backs at 6'.

He's kind of light at 200 pounds, but his speed and athleticism kind of rule out any concerns about a lack of size. Plus, he's only 20 years old.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yup, its amazing what one televised national championship can do for a player. Now everyone is like.."Will the Texans take Young #1?" You don't hear Reggie Bush in that #1 pick spot much anymore.

As for the refs influencing the game, I think as someone said earlier up the post, there were a lot of mental errors on the part of USC and the coaches.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Wingedshooter7, you shouldn't use the word, "jipped". It's just a different spelling for the term "gypped", which is a derogatory slur against Gypsies. Or if you ask some people, it's a slur against college servants, which are called, "Gyp"s. Okay, I'm done politically correcting you for the day. Just don't go changing your title from "jipped" to "*****", then you'd make me very angry. :******: Have a nice day!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Just heard Young is headed to the draft this year...now the Texans really WILL have to make a decision. :-?


----------

